# Integrated elbow pads



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't seem to find it using a search: who makes a long sleeve shirt/jersey with integrated elbow pads? G-form used to have one but looks like they don't any longer ...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Fox makes a couple of versions. Here's the most basic one:

https://www.foxracing.com/baseframe...color=001&cgid=mtb-mens-guards#sz=24&start=28


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Nat said:


> Fox makes a couple of versions. Here's the most basic one:
> 
> https://www.foxracing.com/baseframe...color=001&cgid=mtb-mens-guards#sz=24&start=28


Still an undergarment ... I would like just a jersey with some pads built in ... like old style pullover!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The problem with integrated elbow/knee pads is they only work if they stay in place during a crash. If it's just part of the garment and not securely attached to your body it will just slide/rotate out of place and not do you much good.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

vikb said:


> The problem with integrated elbow/knee pads is they only work if they stay in place during a crash. If it's just part of the garment and not securely attached to your body it will just slide/rotate out of place and not do you much good.


I strongly agree.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

vikb said:


> The problem with integrated elbow/knee pads is they only work if they stay in place during a crash. *If it's just part of the garment and not securely attached to your body* it will just slide/rotate out of place and not do you much good.


Yes, let's suture the pads into our skin!

Just kidding, I agree with you about the pad movement problem. I've never had an elbow pad that didn't slide down towards my wrists eventually. The nice thing about a shirt like the Fox one I linked above is that the sleeves help prevent pad migration. The arms need to be a snug fit for them to not rotate though.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

I also agree on the migration/movement problem. I own and use a Titan Sport Jacket. I only bring this up as a data point for something that does keep the armor in place. Compared to a pull over, compression style armor shirt there is no comparison. Once cinched in place the Titan is really impressive. I've crashed the tar out of the Titan on my woods motorcycle and the stuff always stays in place. Another rider landed on me at an MX track, and I attribute the fact that I walked away largely uninjured to my gear including the jacket. 

With all that said, the things are hot. I couldn't imagine doing anything other than lift access trails with it on. It also doesn't pack up well, so you would need a sizable pack to haul it, and it isn't light. On the moto I ride with the jacket as my only layer on top, and I look like a freak. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Well the Ion Scrub Amp body armor just came out https://bikerumor.com/2020/06/22/io...body-armor-shorts-tops-disappear-as-you-ride/ and on paper it seems to fit the task! Spendy, but my older bones might need it!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Davide said:


> Well the Ion Scrub Amp body armor just came out https://bikerumor.com/2020/06/22/io...body-armor-shorts-tops-disappear-as-you-ride/ and on paper it seems to fit the task! Spendy, but my older bones might need it!
> View attachment 1343645


If you stare at the pixelated midriff area long enough and relax your eyes you can see the space shuttle!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I avoid shirt with integrated pads because when the shirt get damaged, you have to discard the pads too. It is best to have separate pads from the jersey 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

I thought it was just me! It is there!


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

i picked up a Leatt Body Protector Airfit 3DF. I have already had a couple of crashes with direct impacts on the shoulder and forearms pads. I was worried about the pads moving around in a crash but they really don't at all. Comfort is top notch and it dries quickly. Not smelly at all after 7 rides. I do worry about durability. The mesh material is very soft but can rip very easily. I wear a jersey overtop. Its not insanely hot but any type of armor will be warm. If there is a breeze though I can feel it easily. I only use this for parks and enduro. Don't know of any built in options for mellower riding.


----------

